# If anyone is having issues with the Mini seeing the Roamio



## Bwatford141 (Jan 5, 2012)

I had an issue after activation and connecting the Roamio. My TiVo mini was previously working fine with my XL4, but for some reason I was getting a V70 error saying that the mini could not find a tivo on my network. TiVo support had me do several force connections on the mini and the roamio, none if which resolved the issue. After about 45 minutes on the phone he asked me to give it 3 days to see if the issue resolves itself. I really wasn't too concerned because I don't use the mini that much, so I agreed to how it a few days. After hanging up, I decided to restart the Roamio. Restarting the roamio resolved all issues immediately.


----------



## sirfergy (May 18, 2002)

I had a similar problem, but forcing a reboot wasn't enough. I also had to change the friendly name of my Roamio.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Changing the friendly name could work, rebooting the boxes might work, it might take time for the Roamio's activation to fully kick in... I had these issues when I first got the Mini too. Whatever the magic trick is, it will eventually work.


----------



## themarsman (Sep 6, 2013)

I bought a Roamio Pro and two Mini's directly from Tivo.

They arrived today and I was able to pull the cable card out of my old Tivo and get it to pair with the new Roamio. I went through guided setup and everything was working great on all six tuners. I enabled the MoCa support and went to hook up my Mini. Everything went great until it displayed the list of Tivo's and the Roamio had the red circle and the V70 Error. I tried the second Mini with the same result. I talked to tech support and they said I need to wait three days for it to work. I have forced the call in and rebooted both devices about four times each and nothing has helped, I guess I will wait for a few days and see if it starts working.

I have owned about a dozen Tivo's and think that when the devices are ordered directly from Tivo and they authorized them a week ago that it should be plug and play when they get to my house.

BTW they are all showing in my account at Tivo.com and if I change the name on any of the boxes it is changed online also so they obviously are communicating with them, I don't see any reason it would take upto three days to figure out I am able to share my roamio with my mini.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

No idea why it would take three days. Buying them from a retailer and then activating online, mine showed up in under an hour if not quicker.


----------



## Rootwitch (May 24, 2006)

Bwatford141 said:


> I decided to restart the Roamio. Restarting the roamio resolved all issues immediately.


Thanks for the advice - After a late UPS delivery, and setting up my new Roamio and Mini, I ran into the same issue, but Tivo support was closed for the day. I was really bummed because I wanted to test out the Mini - Rebooting the Roamio did the trick.


----------



## themarsman (Sep 6, 2013)

themarsman said:


> I bought a Roamio Pro and two Mini's directly from Tivo.
> 
> They arrived today and I was able to pull the cable card out of my old Tivo and get it to pair with the new Roamio. I went through guided setup and everything was working great on all six tuners. I enabled the MoCa support and went to hook up my Mini. Everything went great until it displayed the list of Tivo's and the Roamio had the red circle and the V70 Error. I tried the second Mini with the same result. I talked to tech support and they said I need to wait three days for it to work. I have forced the call in and rebooted both devices about four times each and nothing has helped, I guess I will wait for a few days and see if it starts working.
> 
> ...


After about 60 hours one of the Mini's started working but the 2nd still had issues. I called tech support again and it turns out that the serial number on my Mini is assigned to another customer and isn't the same as what is on the outside of the box. They are shipping me out a new unit that should fix the problem.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

That is the first thing I check when I open a TiVo. I make sure the number on the TiVo matches what is on the outside of the box. Especially if it is an open box product.


----------



## DCIFRTHS (Jan 6, 2000)

themarsman said:


> After about 60 hours one of the Mini's started working but the 2nd still had issues. I called tech support again and it turns out that the serial number on my Mini is assigned to another customer and isn't the same as what is on the outside of the box. They are shipping me out a new unit that should fix the problem.


Did you buy refurbished or new Minis?


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

I migrated my two Minis from the XL4 to the Roamio. Initially both showed the dreaded V70 error and the Roamio had a red slash through it in the menus.

Forced calls and reboots to all devices were necessary to get them playing together. It should not take 60+ hours, that's ridiculous.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> I migrated my two Minis from the XL4 to the Roamio. Initially both showed the dreaded V70 error and the Roamio had a red slash through it in the menus.
> 
> Forced calls and reboots to all devices were necessary to get them playing together. It should not take 60+ hours, that's ridiculous.


I just does take a few days, don't know why, but for now we will just have to accept that is the way it works, just set a Roamio up with a Mini and waited three days and than checked an all was working, a pain but one only has to do this once.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> I just does take a few days, don't know why, but for now we will just have to accept that is the way it works, just set a Roamio up with a Mini and waited three days and than checked an all was working, a pain but one only has to do this once.


It does not take a few days, because I've set up Minis on both an XL4 and a Roamio and had them working, worst case, within a few hours.

The key thing is that the TiVos need to be activated, then all of the devices need to phone home, access the account info and then it will work.


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

jmpage2 said:


> It does not take a few days, because I've set up Minis on both an XL4 and a Roamio and had them working, worst case, within a few hours.
> 
> The key thing is that the TiVos need to be activated, then all of the devices need to phone home, access the account info and then it will work.


When I purchase my TiVo and Mini from say Amazon, than activate on the TiVo sight It will not work as you said above, at least for me, if you purchase directly from TiVo the units will arrive with at least a few days of activation, then the TiVo and Mini may seem to mate quickly.


----------



## jmpage2 (Jan 21, 2004)

lessd said:


> When I purchase my TiVo and Mini from say Amazon, than activate on the TiVo sight It will not work as you said above, at least for me, if you purchase directly from TiVo the units will arrive with at least a few days of activation, then the TiVo and Mini may seem to mate quickly.


I purchased a Mini from Best Buy, did the activation over the phone and after jumping through a few hoops with forced connections, reboots and renaming of the host TiVo it was working.

Not sure why you are insisting it takes days to work when there are plenty of people in the Mini forum who will prove you wrong.


----------

